# How stable is JB now?



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been on a few AOKP based Jelly Bean, and none of them have been too stable. I'm looking to get off my current ICS ROM, but want something stable enough to use daily.

Suggestions? AOKP vs CM10? I got nothing. The Jelly Bean scene has grown exponentially, so I haven't been able to keep tabs on all the development. I know there are a ton of ROMs and mods and such, but I just want something completely stable and plays nice with battery life. (Which, I guess is what everyone looks for in a ROM).

Cliche/taboo thread. Go.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Stable enough.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Its quite stable. Always has been. For me at least.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

You want stable....Bugless Beast. That is all.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Been on it since shortly after it was released, and haven't looked back. I don't understand why anyone would be on ICS anymore.


----------



## itsdollar (Oct 18, 2011)

JB has been stable for awhile for me and others it seems. I am on BAMF Paradigm but I see a lot of other ROM threads that have very good comments and results. I use Franco Kernel or the Diet Kernel from Team Bamf


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

JB is about as stable is it gets. CM10 can be a little more stable than AOKP. AOKP is trying to incorporate a ton of features, which doesn't always pan out to be a completely stable build. I don't speak from experience though. I haven't tried AOKP, just CM10.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

Pete's Bugless Beast...Stable since day 1.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

In many ways better than ICS, but def. Enough to use as a daily driver. I haven't made the switch back yet since AOSP was released..
I have tried all if the ROM's, I really like Fruits N Veggies, Eclipse, Vicious and even Paranoid Android was pretty solid. Let's put it this way, I haven't really found a "bad" Rom... That's my opinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

eclipse jb rom is pretty stable..everything works..i haz no problems with it..its prolly my favorite jb rom right now..


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm partial to Nexus Evolution. It has all the features of the AOKP ICS build.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

If I were to recommend a 'stable' rom I'd recommend Bugless Beast.
CM10 is awesome its just its been giving me random lots of reboots throughout the day.
I used to be a fan of Jelly Belly but not much anymore.. It's more of a 'snappy' rom more than 'smooth'.
Fruits and Veggies is one of my favs pretty good rom. 
AOKP has lots of settings so its highly customizeable 
PARANOIDANDROID [ tried it on its alpha stages?] not much bugs the phablet mode worked fine as well did every other mode
MIUI is trash.

That is all.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Rasbean jelly. Stable, slim, and enough features for me.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Completely stable for me. Rasbean jelly as above poster


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

This seems like it should have been posted 2 months ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> JB is about as stable is it gets. CM10 can be a little more stable than AOKP. AOKP is trying to incorporate a ton of features, which doesn't always pan out to be a completely stable build. I don't speak from experience though. I haven't tried AOKP, just CM10.


CM10 has been great for me. Been running it for a while now and can't complain at all.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

JBSourcery has been my daily driver pretty much since it first dropped. Exceptionally stable, no FCs or other weirdness. Tons of customization/mods available, if you're into that. If you ever ran Sourcery on another device, you will be right at home.


----------



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

hey,

if you search a stable and slim rom look at roms like rasbean, slimbean, minco. These are roms were the focus is on stable, slim and batteryfriendly not on tons of functions and addons.

regards

edit: the most functions on the mentioned roms and for me enough....slim bean.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am aware that Bugless Beast is VERY stable, however, it lacks customization that I love. That's why I'm still on ICS. >_<


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> I am aware that Bugless Beast is VERY stable, however, it lacks customization that I love. That's why I'm still on ICS. >_<


Then check out Nexus Evolution. The current build is very stable, and an update is imminent.


----------



## Optochip (Apr 9, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> I am aware that Bugless Beast is VERY stable, however, it lacks customization that I love. That's why I'm still on ICS. >_<


Have you tried out LiquidSmooth? I was hooked on AOKP ICS Milestone 6 for the longest time, but I've been in love with LiquidSmooth Beta 2 when it came to switching over to JellyBean.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Then check out Nexus Evolution. The current build is very stable, and an update is imminent.


So, the Nav bar icons don't work?

Also, what about changing the DPI in Jelly Bean? Did that ever get fixed? I know how to fix the market on my own, however, I like to rock 283 DPI. If I can't change the DPI, kinda a buzz kill for me.

Thanks so much for the feedback guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> So, the Nav bar icons don't work?
> 
> Also, what about changing the DPI in Jelly Bean? Did that ever get fixed? I know how to fix the market on my own, however, I like to rock 283 DPI. If I can't change the DPI, kinda a buzz kill for me.
> 
> Thanks so much for the feedback guys, I really appreciate it.


slim bean







dpi and navbar and custom navbarring-

may be it will be usefull if you list which features you are searching for


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> So, the Nav bar icons don't work?
> 
> Also, what about changing the DPI in Jelly Bean? Did that ever get fixed? I know how to fix the market on my own, however, I like to rock 283 DPI. If I can't change the DPI, kinda a buzz kill for me.
> 
> Thanks so much for the feedback guys, I really appreciate it.


Try Sourcery...Tons of customization and butter smooth


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Features:

Custom DPI
Navbar DPI 
Navbar Icons
Navbar glow "Quick"
Color/Gamma Hacks
Fast Charge
Native Overclocking/Underclocking/Undervolting
Dialer hacks, such as: Vibrate on End Call and Notification Bar active during call
Notification Bar Toggles
Able to change the Alpha Level of the notification bar icons (Transparency level; I don't want to have to decompile the SystemUI--I can do that, but it'd be a nice feature if it was native)
Notification icon badges
No "IME" Switcher in notification bar

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

XenonHD is hands down my favorite. Been a liquid lover since the OG Droid a few years back but once I found this rigorously tested rom I haven't looked back. Definitely underrated and mostly overlooked but never had a single reboot, sod, or panic since running it. All the features are there as well except DPI changer. Running stock kernel, heard some are having good experiences with Franco as well.

Your first post was a little off. You said you wanted stable, but with your feature list, most know the farther you move from stock the less stable your software becomes. Think we're all trying to find that balance.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ADA v1.0. Do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Davidroidx (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of the roms out there are now stable and feature great stuff. I can't keep up with them all honestly I try a new rom or an update everyday... However; I always return to AOKP. Always have with all my devices. Again, all the devs do a great job and all the roms aval are awesome. It will be your personal preference. Happy flashing. oh ya, don't forget the kernels and themes


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I strongly recommend CodeNameAndroid. 
It has the features you want and rock solid stable. 
You will have to go to xda to get it, but it is awesome.
CNA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotshotz (Feb 20, 2012)

The best stable jellybean ROM is mwalt2's JRO03O stock.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Your first post was a little off. You said you wanted stable, but with your feature list, most know the farther you move from stock the less stable your software becomes. Think we're all trying to find that balance.


Yeah, I'm not really thinking straight right now. Sorreh.

I wouldn't mind flashing ROM after ROM--but I don't have time for that kinda thing. I'm a full time student. I need to flash a ROM and stick with it for weeks/months.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> How stable is JB now?


Stock Jellybean has been stable since it came out...well unless you ran some of the buggier ones, but that did not include all of them (or building on your own). I would say stock jellybean itself is quite stable and any issues one might have with it are mostly due to app compatibilities or not being aware of things that are supposed to happen (like filesystem check on boot).


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Stock Jellybean has been stable since it came out...well unless you ran some of the buggier ones, but that did not include all of them (or building on your own).


The few times I ran a JB ROM usually resulted in me locking and unrooting. I couldn't get Titanium to restore a few apps, Pocket being one of them. When I tried to run Pocket, the entire system came to a halt, and hell broke loose.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> The few times I ran a JB ROM usually resulted in me locking and unrooting. I couldn't get Titanium to restore a few apps, Pocket being one of them. When I tried to run Pocket, the entire system came to a halt, and hell broke loose.


Edited my previous statement a bit to explain issues are mostly the apps, not jellybean. Things like root explorer and titanium backup intially had issues the first week or so, but they were quickly fixed by the developer.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Edited my previous statement a bit to explain issues are mostly the apps, not jellybean. Things like root explorer and titanium backup intially had issues the first week or so, but they were quickly fixed by the developer.


That makes more sense. Thanks for the clarification. I agree. Stock JB is smooth and stable--but that's not why I rooted and unlocked my phone. Maybe the issues I had are fixed now. The last time I tried a JB ROM was back in late July, early August.

I think I'm going to give Code Name Android a look. Has all the features I want and then some. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll give Hybryd another round.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't Verizon push out *J*ustin*B*eiber to the cdma GNex recently?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Didn't Verizon push out *J*ustin*B*eiber to the cdma GNex recently?


Reminds me on the topic of what the ambiguity of what "jb" means as an abbreviation, my friend put the thought in my head that when abbreviated, jelly bean (jb) is the same abbreviation as "jail bait"









So now when someone says jb, I can't help but think someone is saying that instead of that initially









Reading the topic as "Is Justin Bieber stable yet?" is sort of amusing though

When 4.0.4 was officially pushed, the google factory image page was updated within a few days. Has not been updated yet.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, I hate JB as the abbreviation. All I see is Jay Beebs. Gross.

Thanks for the help peoples. Much appreciated.


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

I try a lot of different ROM and Eclipse is the most stable for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Optochip (Apr 9, 2012)

Knowpig said:


> I strongly recommend CodeNameAndroid.


Just flashed this ROM earlier today after seeing your post, went from Liquid Beta 2 to CNA and I must say I'm quite impressed. I don't think it's quite AS snappy as Liquid was, but it does offer all of the customization I missed from AOKP ICS.


----------



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Features:
> 
> Custom DPI
> Navbar DPI
> ...


SlimBean, slim, fast and believe me stable. It's the concept I mentioned.


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

Xenon, CM10 or CNA, take your pick. They are all stable and offer the most features from what I've seen


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd personally suggest running a ROM that makes the mods over ROMs that take from other ROMs. To me those are generally the most stable well coded ROMs.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd personally suggest running a ROM that makes the mods over ROMs that take from other ROMs. To me those are generally the most stable well coded ROMs.


ROM-ception over here.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cm10 has been pretty good for me. Then again alot of JB Roms have been. I can't go back after the buttery smoothness.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Cm10 has been pretty good for me. Then again alot of JB Roms have been. I can't go back after the buttery smoothness.


CM10 FTW!!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My best luck has been with Liquid.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So I've been running beta builds of almost every major jelly bean ROM since source dropped and decided all the bugs weren't worth it any more. Anyone know of a stable jelly bean ROM? While not necessary I would prefer it to run well with lean kernel (latest exp). And of course the more features the better but not necessary either. Major thing is stability, performance, and battery life.

A list of a few jb ROMS I've tried:
Paranoid android 
Aokp
Liquid
Sourcery
Miui
Cm10(not sure who's version)

Also if any of the listed are running good for you guys and you wanna give some suggestions I'm down with that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Code Name Android. Gotta get it on XDA though.

I JUST came to JB, this is stable enough for me. That's something I am really strict about. I promise you that CNA is the one.


----------



## drzplaya1121 (Aug 1, 2012)

CNA is pretty stable and has the most customization 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Merged with the previous jb stability thread a page back.


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Code Name Android. Gotta get it on XDA though.
> 
> I JUST came to JB, this is stable enough for me. That's something I am really strict about. I promise you that CNA is the one.


Got to agree with you on that one 

I've been running CNA since he made a comeback (and before he left) and the only problem I've ever had was fixed by codename within a few hours lol.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd personally suggest running a ROM that makes the mods over ROMs that take from other ROMs. To me those are generally the most stable well coded ROMs.


This x100!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd personally suggest running a ROM that makes the mods over ROMs that take from other ROMs. To me those are generally the most stable well coded ROMs.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

iNate71,

JBSourcery has all the features you listed (and more) with the possible exception of vibrate on call end & notification bar active during call. Those may be available, but I didn't look hard for them. And unlike ICSourcery, JBSourcery's default theme is not heavy with magical elements, but that is available if you want that feel.

I have not tried CNA JB, but when I ran his stuff months ago, it had tons of features. It also seemed to be an extension of AOKP, so if you like AOKP, you will probably like CNA.

CM10 also has plenty of features. I haven't flashed it in awhile, but if I recall correctly, it has all the stuff you listed.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> iNate71,
> 
> JBSourcery has all the features you listed (and more) with the possible exception of vibrate on call end & notification bar active during call. Those may be available, but I didn't look hard for them. And unlike ICSourcery, JBSourcery's default theme is not heavy with magical elements, but that is available if you want that feel.
> 
> ...


I am a sucker for AOKP.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Removed pic....


Don't you mean...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Honestly I feel they're getting worse when it comes to battery.

I used to be able to pull almost 5 hours screen on consistently. Now I can't pull over 3 on average, nothing changed, different kernels tested, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nexus evolution, CNA, affinty, slimbean and vanir are all great

Roll Tide!!! 1-0. How bout the COWBOYS!!! 1-0


----------



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/slim-bean-features


----------



## rbeave2002 (Jul 13, 2012)

I tried most of them in early stages but settled in with BAMF Paradign. Didnt see much mention of it, but its a great rom.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Optochip said:


> Just flashed this ROM earlier today after seeing your post, went from Liquid Beta 2 to CNA and I must say I'm quite impressed. I don't think it's quite AS snappy as Liquid was, but it does offer all of the customization I missed from AOKP ICS.


Try CNA with Franco 248 @ 1305mhz and 384gpu.
I think Liquid will come back strong once they get their team settled back in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Optochip (Apr 9, 2012)

Knowpig said:


> Try CNA with Franco 248 @ 1305mhz and 384gpu.
> I think Liquid will come back strong once they get their team settled back in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Been running nothing but the latest Franco nightlies since pre 4.0.4







. Just cant imagine running any other kernels.

I've been using 248, (1228 cpu + 512 gpu). It may just be me, but Liquid Beta 2 seemed just a bit snappier with multitasking and app switching with those settings. But overall I'm really enjoying CNA!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Optochip said:


> Been running nothing but the latest Franco nightlies since pre 4.0.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the latest Lean experimental 3...you'll definitely see a difference


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Try everything out there....that's why we have the nexus IMO. Try every mod, ROM, kernel, theme until you get to where you wanna be. I'm a ROM whore so I'll flash anything. Just flashed sourcery last night and they really stepped it up in 2.2 I must say but I might go back to liquid or eclipse, bugless....
Who knows. I am a nexus owner, I do what I want.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Flash it and see for yourself.


----------

